
Future of Web Apps (speeches & presentations) - mauricecheeks
http://www.futureofwebapps.com
======
mauricecheeks
I found Tara Hunt's thoughts on fostering online communities quite
interesting.

------
danw
dupe

~~~
mauricecheeks
I thought it had probably made it up here before... but i had no good way to
search, so i thought i'd offer it just in case.

If there was a good discussion last time though, could you link to the
original?

